# I heart Scott



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

after getting my spark 20 and getting Red on my CR1 I thought id post them up

the CR1





this one when I was bored at work I took the easton EC90 aero's off the wall and put them on the bike to see what they look like, they are definately going to be my next purchase for the bike. 








[/UR



my spark 20 that I changed to SRAM X0 and X9


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

thats awesome. Ive got a Speedster S10 and Im planning on getting a Scott Cyclocross or Scale next year. Theyre one of the best values in bikes out there and ride so nice.


----------



## NJ-XC-Justin (May 29, 2008)

I must admit I'm jealous. My S20 needs a Spark to accompany her. And given I race XC I'd actually use the hell out of it.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

*Weight on the Spark ??*

Weight on the Spark ??


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

its right at 25 with a cateye wireless and shimano m-520 pedals. those pedals at so heavy, probably going to get some egg beaters Ti, KMC X-9SL Superlite, then probably next year will get a set of crossmax SLR wheels. that should put me in the low 24 high 23 range.


----------

